# Hope you have a great Christmas



## ianpwilliams

I've been learning Polish for a while now, but it's slow going, so I still don't know too much yet. I have a Polish friend who has a birthday coming up as well as Christmas, and I would like to put Polish messages in the cards. I've run some phrases through Google Translate, but I don't entirely trust it, so I was wondering if someone here could confirm and/or correct these translations for me:

Happy 30th birthday! I hope you have a wonderful day!

Szczęśliwy 30. urodzin! Mam nadzieję, że wspaniały dzień!

Happy Christmas! Hope you have a great Christmas, a happy New Year, and a prosperous 2011!

Wesołych Świąt! Nadzieję, że wielki Boże Narodzenie, szczęśliwego Nowego Roku i zamożnych 2011!


----------



## jazyk

My suggestions without charging your wording too much:

Szczęśliwych 30 urodzin! Życię Ci wspaniałego dnia!

Wesołych Świąt! Życię Ci pięknego Bożego Narodzenia, szczęśliwego Nowego Roku i dobrego roku 2011!


----------



## ianpwilliams

Great, thanks for those! I put them through Google Translate and as usual they came out a bit weird, but then it does that a lot. Obviously certain words won't translate too well between the two languages, and grammar has to change things around too. I'll show your suggestions to my Polish teacher and get her opinion too.

I'm enjoying learning the language anyway. Hopefully one day I can be fluent in it!


----------



## jazyk

There are more people here who can help, including native speakers. Wait for them if you can.


----------



## ianpwilliams

Will do, there is a week or two anyway.


----------



## jazyk

Note that I wrote Życię twice. I should have written Życzę both times.


----------



## ianpwilliams

Not sure what you mean? Where would the third one go?


----------



## jazyk

Życię is wrong and Życzę is correct.


----------



## ianpwilliams

Ah ok, thanks


----------



## ><FISH'>

Never trust Google Translator with anything more than a word or two (basically as a dictionary). It's an impressive tool, and I'm often surprised at the in-depth and obscure definitions it has, but it's still very limited in terms of grammar. It's better to ask a native speaker directly.


----------



## ianpwilliams

Yeah I've noticed that from the Polish lessons I've been taking. Grammar is a big thing in Polish!


----------



## ianpwilliams

Just in case you're interested, I've been told by my Polish tutor that your suggested translations are fine, with one small change:

 Wesołych Świąt! Życzę Ci pięknego Bożego Narodzenia, szczęśliwego Nowego Roku i dobrego roku 2011!  

becomes

Wesołych Świąt! Życzę Ci pięknego Bożego Narodzenia, szczęśliwego Nowego Roku 2011!

Thanks for the help!


----------



## arturolczykowski

I'd just say something like this:

Wesołych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia i Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku. 

It's the most popular seasonal greetings.


----------



## Rusak963

ianpwilliams said:


> Happy 30th birthday! I hope you have a wonderful day!
> 
> Happy Christmas! Hope you have a great Christmas, a happy New Year, and a prosperous 2011!



Here's my suggestion for a translation:

Part 1:

Wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji 30-tych urodzin! Obyś udanie/szczęśliwie spędził ten dzień!

As for the second part, I agree with arturolczykowski. There's no need to repeat phrases with similar meaning.


----------



## ianpwilliams

Ok thanks for the suggestions. I've written the cards now. I'm sure they will understand the meanings anyway!


----------

